# Community and semi-aggressive



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Is there some kind of rule with mixing the two? For instance, in a most likely 75 gallon, i want to have a school of something like 15 neons but i also want some semi aggressive kind of fish too. Not too sure on which ones yet though, i do really like red tailed black sharks and kuhlia (?) loaches.
For sure itll be nicely planted so thatll prolly give them some safety, i would love to get a betta in there but i wouldnt want to stick him in a death trap of semi aggressives unless the big space and plants and stuff would give him cover.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

"Aggressive" can mean different things. Some fish like cichlids are aggressive to their own species regularly, during spawning, etc., and this is normal and not a cause for concern if their aquarium is properly designed for them. However, a fish that is aggressive to other species in the tank can be a problem.

Fish that are under continual threat from aggressive fish will not be healthy. Aggression or bullying towards a fish causes stress, and stress always leads to long-term health issues and disease. Fish that regularly display aggression towards other species should not be housed in the same aquarium.

A pair of dwarf cichlids in a community tank with shoals of tetras will not be problematic even though they will display some level of aggressive behaviour from time to time. By contrast, a group of small tetras like Aphyocharax paraguayensis or a few Tiger barbs will terrorize other fish like neons and similar, even in large aquaria. I speak from personal experience.

Byron.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with Byron. I would also submit that a redtailed shark and Kuhlii loaches would not be a good fit. Kuhlii's would be too inqusitive for the red tailed sharks comfort and would no doubt get the snot kicked out of em.The red tailed shark could work with small cichlids and neons that would be quick enough and occupy upper levels.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Alright so something that you said in another post, byron, about Tropical Fish Hobbyist changed my entire plan for this tank. I dunno if you just mentioned the magazine or actually linked to the 2009 award winners for best tanks or whatever, but doing like a mini landscape underwater is so cool.

The only limitation I can think of right now would be the scale i choose is going to determine how big of fish I can put in there, but the little blue tetras for sure.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Alright so something that you said in another post, byron, about Tropical Fish Hobbyist changed my entire plan for this tank. I dunno if you just mentioned the magazine or actually linked to the 2009 award winners for best tanks or whatever, but doing like a mini landscape underwater is so cool.
> 
> The only limitation I can think of right now would be the scale i choose is going to determine how big of fish I can put in there, but the little blue tetras for sure.


I'm surmising you are referring to the Amano design awards that appear each year in the January TFH. I have never linked to those, but I have mentioned articles on other things from TFH now and then.

You may realize it, but those type of aquascapes require an enormous amount of effort, not just setting them up but daily maintenance. They are very high-tech tanks. Mr. Amano has outlined his regime several times in his series of monthly articles in TFH. Mega light, high CO2 units, enriched substrates, daily liquid fertilization (which adds up in cost believe me) and of course weekly pruning and similar maintenance. I take exactly the opposite approach, about as opposite as it's possible to be, in my low-tech natural planted aquaria. There is much to be said for both approaches, and anything in between; depends upon what you want and what you are prepared to do to achieve it.

Byron.


----------

